# 1st Annual Young & Old Hobby And Collectibles Show November 15-16 2014



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Here's a new event happening in Elkhart, Indiana at the Concord Mall.

11.15.2014	
Through
11.16.2014
1st Annual Young & Old Hobby & Collectible Show 
Time: Mall Hours
Model Train Layouts, Slot Car Tracks, Remote Control Car Demonstrations, Hot Wheels Layout, Mini Sprints, Go Carts, Ride-A-Long Car, Model Car Contest and more! Buy, sell and/or trade - Interested hobby related vendors, register on line. For more information contact Ron Verash at 574-300-9386 or email at [email protected].

Here is the link for the vendor 
application.http://www.shopconcordmall.com/elkhart_indiana_mall_event_application.php



Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like fun!! If it wasn't so far I'd give it a go!


----------

